
O'Fallon Missouri Police Department – Timeline – Facebook - vezycash
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1272368709470229&id=180316078675503
======
p4wnc6
Might be more useful to adjust the title to mention the alleged use of Pokemon
Go in determining a target's future location, to highlight what is presumably
the main point.

~~~
vezycash
Considered it. But the rules... I'll let the mods handle that one.

